# thank you



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

If there's anyone on here being deployed to Alabama. An EF5 came through here today and its bad. Real bad. I'm sick to my stomach. Best of luck to you all.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

It looks terrible on the news- be safe!


----------



## catherine hardigan (Oct 12, 2009)

Thomas Jones said:


> If there's anyone on here being deployed to Alabama. An EF5 came through here today and its bad. Real bad. I'm sick to my stomach. Best of luck to you all.


Thomas, I hope you and your loved ones are all safe and sound.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

What are you seeing around you, Thomas? Sorry to hear you guys got hit.. hope you, your family & friends are all safe.


----------



## Jim Delbridge (Jan 27, 2010)

EF5 Tornadoes can suck the water out of ponds, suck the bark off of trees, pull the sod up off the ground, put 2-by-4's through engine blocks, and can totally flatten multi-story structures. Human remains can be spread out over miles. Such a tornado can also pick up an infant and leave it alive and untouched in a tree. Mail can be found dropped on the ground from 80 miles away. Those searching the areas hit will feel like they are in a surreal alien landscape. Care must be taken to make sure utilities are turned off before going into any structures as gas lines can be ruptured and electric lines exposed.

I know multiple excellant dog teams in Alabama and the Florida panhandle who will serve the victims well, alive and dead.

My sincerest sympathies to the families affected.

Jim Delbridge
Oklahoma


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

A guy posted on rivals last night that a man found a girl in his back yard 30 miles from tuscaloosa. She was a UA student. I'm going up there tonight to do whatever I can. It is absolutely awful. Here's one video I was able to find I will post more as I find them. If you believe in prayer keep these families and the people helping in your prayers.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ohIVzIZLuQ&feature

http://www.twitvid.com/4W6PU

http://www.myfoxal.com/category/195956/video-landing-page?clipId=5797388&autostart=true

http://vimeo.com/22970879


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

The very best of luck and safety to the search teams in the area. Sounds just awful... :---(


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

here's an article written by a penn state blogger. Nothing but class here but if your familiar with Joe Paterno and Penn St you should expect nothing less.

http://nittanywhiteout.com/2011/04/27/alabama-needs-our-help/


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

here's a pic that was taken yesterday


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

That's spooky. 

Wishing all those well who have been affected by this tragedy.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

We had a few Troopers that had houses destroyed as well. McMinn, Bradley and Hamilton County (southeastern TN) were hit pretty hard. It was a pretty bad storm system. 

DFrost


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

I got a friend up there right now and when we go to games up there we always stay in these apts off 15th street. He said the only thing left is the staircase. Said it literally looked like a bomb had went off.I'll check back in here when I get up there.


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

here's some pics i just ran across

http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2011/04/tornadoes_kill_over_200.html

http://www.buzzfeed.com/mjs538/30-incredible-pictures-of-the-tuscaloosa-tornado


----------

